# First Sig!



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

There’s no particular reason that I haven’t owned a Sig before now so I figured that the time was right to bring one into the fold. This morning I picked up a P226 Legion 9mm, SAO, Romeo Pro1Optic, (I’m finagling for the newer model of the Romeo that all Sig P226’s will start being produced with very shortly, 3 10 rnd. Mags and 3 15 rnd mags too. I’m also picking up a new 5” Sig.barrel, Spring etc. I intend to keep this one forever. I also intend to make this my carry/CCW gun and to invest in this gun and with that in mind I’m asking for suggestions from members on what they feel is worth buying/installing. I’m aware that these tend to be very personal decisions however if someone has suggestions I haven’t thought of or addressed as yet bring it on!
That being the case I’d like to solicit ideas/input for any mods from forum members. I will also likely buy the additional P226 slide offered by the Sig. Custom Shop. I haven’t researched enough to see if I can optionally change calibers but if so I definitely want that option. I don’t have a clue as to what my thoughts will be on the trigger as I begin to put it through its paces. It will be nice getting into this gun without any preconceived ideas or opinions. It’s been a long time since I’ve been able to do that!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I cannot give any advice on that particular model of SIG, for I only own one of their pistols...the P365. Sounds like you bought a darn nice one though! Got any pics?


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

I had a Sig 229 at one point, probably 10-12 years ago and then stupidly got rid of it and got a Glock 26 because I thought it’d be easier to carry, it was not imo. Now I carry a Sig 938, still wish I had the 229 also. Congrats.


----------



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

Dr Arkham said:


> I had a Sig 229 at one point, probably 10-12 years ago and then stupidly got rid of it and got a Glock 26 because I thought it’d be easier to carry, it was not imo. Now I carry a Sig 938, still wish I had the 229 also. Congrats.


Hah! I have been carrying a Glock 26 for a number of years. The P226 is a more substantial gun but I don’t have any concerns about CCW with it. As indicated above I do plan on making some changes however most will be cosmetic with the exception of the 5” barrel and having a few parts tastefully (I hope!) TiN coated. That is the reason that I’m buying duplicate parts for those undergoing the TiN process just in case it comes out looking like a giant pair of fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror over a Leopard skin lined dash! Plus I’ll always have the option to return it to its original/new condition should I desire to.
I’ve NEVER made any cosmetic changes to any of my guns. However, in light of the fact that I’m planning on taking this one to the grave with me I don’t feel any constraints.

Finding 15 round Sig mags is akin to hunting for unicorns though! How can that be?
If anyone owns or has fired the P226 Legion SAO I’d be very interested in hearing your thoughts on the trigger good/bad/indifferent. The same goes for any other part of the gun. Any suggested improvements will be seriously considered. I’m interested in ending up with a “best in class” gun when I’m done.

Finding IWB holsters if another problem as far as I can see at this point.

Thanks for looking and commenting.

Dave

Who/how can I get my name changed? The current one was a brain fart while I was trying to fill out three different forms at once.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

You can click on the “contacts us” link at the bottom and just Request that they do it.


----------



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

Dr Arkham said:


> You can click on the “contacts us” link at the bottom and just Request that they do it.


I did that yesterday however, having been a moderator on several (music, guitar and photography related) forums I know how busy it can get in the background/behind the scenes. Musicians in particular can be completely insane with the flick of a switch! It’s incredible how time consuming the smallest of problems can be. It’ll happen when it happens. Thanks for your advice Dr. Arkham.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey "W", you have any pics to post up?


----------



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Hey "W", you have any pics to post up?


Not yet but I won’t forget!


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

Weapons Instructor said:


> There’s no particular reason that I haven’t owned a Sig before now so I figured that the time was right to bring one into the fold. This morning I picked up a P226 Legion 9mm, SAO, Romeo Pro1Optic, (I’m finagling for the newer model of the Romeo that all Sig P226’s will start being produced with very shortly, 3 10 rnd. Mags and 3 15 rnd mags too. I’m also picking up a new 5” Sig.barrel, Spring etc. I intend to keep this one forever. I also intend to make this my carry/CCW gun and to invest in this gun and with that in mind I’m asking for suggestions from members on what they feel is worth buying/installing. I’m aware that these tend to be very personal decisions however if someone has suggestions I haven’t thought of or addressed as yet bring it on!
> That being the case I’d like to solicit ideas/input for any mods from forum members. I will also likely buy the additional P226 slide offered by the Sig. Custom Shop. I haven’t researched enough to see if I can optionally change calibers but if so I definitely want that option. I don’t have a clue as to what my thoughts will be on the trigger as I begin to put it through its paces. It will be nice getting into this gun without any preconceived ideas or opinions. It’s been a long time since I’ve been able to do that!


I own a P226 9mm Legion RX, and added the Foxtrot1 Light and a Hogue grip to fit my large hands better. It's a safe queen & occasion range trip buddy. As for other upgrades I had a red dot laser to compare with the Romeo optic. Decided the Romeo Optic if zeroed properly is much better. My Px4-Storm Full is my CC which is perfect for me..


----------



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

Brazz said:


> I own a P226 9mm Legion RX, and added the Foxtrot1 Light and a Hogue grip to fit my large hands better. It's a safe queen & occasion range trip buddy. As for other upgrades I had a red dot laser to compare with the Romeo optic. Decided the Romeo Optic if zeroed properly is much better. My Px4-Storm Full is my CC which is perfect for me..





Brazz said:


> I own a P226 9mm Legion RX, and added the Foxtrot1 Light and a Hogue grip to fit my large hands better. It's a safe queen & occasion range trip buddy. As for other upgrades I had a red dot laser to compare with the Romeo optic. Decided the Romeo Optic if zeroed properly is much better. My Px4-Storm Full is my CC which is perfect for me..


Hi Brazz,

That was my one concern, pulling the trigger on a very expensive gun without ever having handled or fired one. I have fairly large hands and didn’t want to mess around with the grips right off the bat. I’m pleased to report that I don’t have. Maybe I’ll try out some custom grips down the road but not yet!

I originally started this search for the “grail” several months ago and ended up choosing the PX4 Storm - Full. I think a lot of that had to do with my Initial fascination with the rotating barrel and the reduced “felt-recoil” on it. Care to comment? Are you happy with your choice?


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

Weapons Instructor said:


> Hi Brazz,
> 
> That was my one concern, pulling the trigger on a very expensive gun without ever having handled or fired one. I have fairly large hands and didn’t want to mess around with the grips right off the bat. I’m pleased to report that I don’t have. Maybe I’ll try out some custom grips down the road but not yet!
> 
> I originally started this search for the “grail” several months ago and ended up choosing the PX4 Storm - Full. I think a lot of that had to do with my Initial fascination with the rotating barrel and the reduced “felt-recoil” on it. Care to comment? Are you happy with your choice?


I rented the pistols I own before purchasing them. The SiG Legions has a life time warranty, and holds their value. So yes, it's pricey new or used and have no regrets with my purchase. As for the PX4/Full I installed the large back grip, and added a grip sleeve feels absolutely great.
The wider frame, and rotating barrel does reduce recoil compared to other pistols I shot (CZ and definitely the FN). 
I'm not as accurate with the Px4 from distances over 12yds compared to my P226 @15-25yds so I added a Steiner eOptics TOR Fusion light & laser. Yes, I will keep practicing without the laser.

The cost and reliability for a Px4 is a great value imo.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I cannot give any advice on that particular model of SIG, for I only own one of their pistols...the P365. Sounds like you bought a darn nice one though! Got any pics?


Two now.


----------



## Weapons Instructor (11 mo ago)

Sweet!! What did you pick up? I swore I wouldn’t but I’m looking at another one too either a Wilson 1911 or another Sig.


----------

